# Google offers URL shortening service



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/12/14/googl-challenges-bitly-as-king-of-the-short/

.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

They're beginning to smell like Microsoft, aren't they? Can't blame them, though... just a little scary.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Microsoft owns the Software market, Google owns the Internet....they should become partners...

.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Bite your tongue... what a scary, scary world that would be... unless I owned a lot of their stock.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

A match made in ....well you know, the opposite of heaven!


.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Just another way of tracking you.

Look at google search and you can copy the links.
But look again and they started changing the links so google is in the link.
Not sure when they started this because you don't see it all the time but I seem to see it more so it may be newer sites added to google.
Now if you do not catch it when you copy and paste the link your also get google in the link. Google gets the added tracking and I bet added money from the hit.

Now the URL shortening service means that all the short links you get will have to go tru google so that's even more tracking. 

Google is getting to big or bigger then big like super duper big.


----------

